# Nice impulse buy: px4 Storm



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Went to the gun shop yesterday looking for a Glock 17. The guy told me I would have to wait about five months. But then he asked me if I had ever shot a px4. I've never owned or even shot a Beretta. Well, in a rare moment of impulse I bought the gun, 9mm. Put 100 rounds through it last night - flawless! I may end up adding a few more Berettas to keep my Sigs company. Very happy I ended up with a surprise rather than a disappointment.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that i have the 92fs that shoots flawless also, the px4 is next on the list.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

How much did you pay? You can get a Px4 back before the gun grab for like 399.00


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta....the well kept secret:mrgreen:


frogjunk said:


> Went to the gun shop yesterday looking for a Glock 17. The guy told me I would have to wait about five months. But then he asked me if I had ever shot a px4. I've never owned or even shot a Beretta. Well, in a rare moment of impulse I bought the gun, 9mm. Put 100 rounds through it last night - flawless! I may end up adding a few more Berettas to keep my Sigs company. Very happy I ended up with a surprise rather than a disappointment.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

frogjunk said:


> Went to the gun shop yesterday looking for a Glock 17. The guy told me I would have to wait about five months. But then he asked me if I had ever shot a px4. I've never owned or even shot a Beretta. Well, in a rare moment of impulse I bought the gun, 9mm. Put 100 rounds through it last night - flawless! I may end up adding a few more Berettas to keep my Sigs company. Very happy I ended up with a surprise rather than a disappointment.


Hilarious cuz I did the exact same thing back in early December. I love my PX4 storm!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ashamed to admit it, but I'm not current with the new line of Beretta's. 

But, the ones that I do have, are great and I have been very happy with them.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Ashamed to admit it, but I'm not current with the new line of Beretta's.
> 
> But, the ones that I do have, are great and I have been very happy with them.


which ones do you have 92fs? my buddy was going to sell me almost a brand spanking new 92fs for $500, i wanted the px4 storm tho.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Love my PX4's very solid performers and a joy to shoot.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

You have several? What do you have?


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

SC in 9mm and a full size .40. Both have been flawless so far.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice, what do you prefer out of the two? If you had to choose?


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the full size better. It is a little bit more accurate (longer barrel) and the rotating barrel is very smooth. The SC is a close second. We use both for HD (mine is the full size, Momma loves the SC) so I guess that is where some of the bias comes from. They are great at the range and for HD but too bulky to carry. I (we) have Ruger LC9's for that duty. Tried the Nano (to keep it all Beretta) but prefer hammer fired and the dimensions of the LC9 better.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

skinnyb said:


> I like the full size better. It is a little bit more accurate (longer barrel) and the rotating barrel is very smooth. The SC is a close second. We use both for HD (mine is the full size, Momma loves the SC) so I guess that is where some of the bias comes from. They are great at the range and for HD but too bulky to carry. I (we) have Ruger LC9's for that duty. *Tried the Nano (to keep it all Beretta) but prefer hammer fired and the dimensions of the LC9 better.*


I guess that is why there are so many different guns available. I prefer Nano with its smaller dimensions and striker. On the other hand I agree the full size PX4 is the best of them, though all are nice.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Proud owner of a full size px4 storm, 9mm. I was very close to getting the Glock G19, actually went back and forth at the cash register, happy the decision I made.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Proud owner of a full size px4 storm, 9mm. I was very close to getting the Glock G19, actually went back and forth at the cash register, happy the decision I made.


----------



## kevo (Jan 23, 2013)

I did pretty much the same thing when I was looking for a subcompact. I ended up with the .40 cal Px4 subcompact. Very happy with it!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

kevo said:


> I did pretty much the same thing when I was looking for a subcompact. I ended up with the .40 cal Px4 subcompact. Very happy with it!


What made you pull the trigger on the sub compact versus the full version without getting too personal with it?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> What made you pull the trigger on the sub compact versus the full version without getting too personal with it?


My friend and I each bought the subcompact also, rapid firing, limp wristing, never a failure I myself use the gun for pocket carry.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What are the benefits of sub compact compared to, full size. other than concealment?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> What are the benefits of sub compact compared to, full size. other than concealment?


thinking very quickly, there are none. rather have a full size in time of need.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

PX4 STorms guys, UNITE!


----------



## Papabear7 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have to chime in too .. I picked up one of the police trade-ins from a large internet seller back in early December shipped for $299, + $20 transfer ... obviously before the roof blew off. It's a full-size .40 in DAO, and I absolutely love it. Still a fan of my G22, but this PX4 shoots much nicer groups. I can get 3" at 50', but the G22 tends to widen to 5" ... I've alternated both at the range and the felt recoil is a good 20% less, maybe I'm just less anxious with it due to that. Like the thought of the compact as it retains the rotating barrel, but the sub-compact does not IIRC ... might have to go after a sub for future carry.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

I recently picked up thw sc in 9mm as well havent been able to make it to the range uwt seeing as the illinois foid sustem has been having issues with getting them processed in time but i cannot wait to take it to the range and try it out, havent really hward anything bad about any of the px4's except the spring issue, which supposedly doeant effect the sc! Well what can i say great minds think alike right??? Lol


----------



## kevo (Jan 23, 2013)

LAguy,

I went with the subcompact because I was looking for a DA/SA concealable gun. I carry a gun everyday to work and wanted something easy to carry. Not to mention, that is what was available. 0.2" difference in barrel, I was good either way. Just happened to get subcompact. And like was said before, no issues from the gun. Had one stiff magazine, but it loosened up quick enough.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> which ones do you have 92fs? my buddy was going to sell me almost a brand spanking new 92fs for $500, i wanted the px4 storm tho.


I will take your buddy's 92fs for $500....


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Papabear7 said:


> I have to chime in too .. I picked up one of the police trade-ins from a large internet seller back in early December shipped for $299, + $20 transfer ... obviously before the roof blew off. It's a full-size .40 in DAO, and I absolutely love it. Still a fan of my G22, but this PX4 shoots much nicer groups. I can get 3" at 50', but the G22 tends to widen to 5" ... I've alternated both at the range and the felt recoil is a good 20% less, maybe I'm just less anxious with it due to that. Like the thought of the compact as it retains the rotating barrel, but the sub-compact does not IIRC ... might have to go after a sub for future carry.


Would you also agree that the Beretta px4 is far superior than the G17, or G19 for that matter? I would and I think anyone who's tried both would say its night and day.


----------



## Papabear7 (Nov 13, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Would you also agree that the Beretta px4 is far superior than the G17, or G19 for that matter? I would and I think anyone who's tried both would say its night and day.


Given 9mm to 9mm, Glock to PX4, my guess is felt recoil would be better w/ PX4, ... but I can't attest, never shot either in 9mm, just .40SW. Noticeable in .40 for sure.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> Would you also agree that the Beretta px4 is far superior than the G17, or G19 for that matter? I would and I think anyone who's tried both would say its night and day.


I would *not *use the word superior because of maybe a slight difference in recoil, they are two different guns in many ways. Each have their diferences over the other. Gun buyer looking for a striker fired ,dependable, reliable ,with no external safety equals the Glock over the PX4


----------

